# My Buck Mount



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Overall, I am happy how this turned out for being an old set of sheds and a butcher shop cape.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice one Paul


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

it looked even better in person paul. grats again.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job Paul.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice, pa


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Love that pose!! Awesome looking mount Paul!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That is a gorgeous mount! NICE JOB... wish I could have seen it in person. There's always next year....


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!! I hope mine turn out like that.


----------

